# Midlands anyone?



## claire_louise (Dec 8, 2009)

Anyone out there from the Midlands (uk), particularly East? I'm in Nottingham and would love to meet people who can actually understand what I'm going through. I've lost countless friends because they didn't 'get' my situation and thought I was just unreliable or didn't care, which wasn't the case at all.


----------



## claire_louise (Dec 8, 2009)

Thanks, I'm sure there are loads of people, they just don't seem to be very forthcoming! I'm feeling pretty horrendous actually, but that seems to be the story of my life. How are things with you? (Sorry I don't know your name!).Claire.


----------



## claire_louise (Dec 8, 2009)

My IBS is about as bad as it gets. I was diagnosed 3 years ago, although I've had bowel problems all my life (I'm 23), and this last year has been the worst ever. I had to give up my part-time job in March and haven't been able to work since - I feel terrible pretty much all the time and most days it's a struggle even to leave the house. What's yours like? Thanks for replying.


----------



## frankie89 (Nov 30, 2008)

hi! I'm from Nottingham, well when I'm at uni anyway. Oh, and happy christmas. Hope you're having a slightly better start to it than me...


----------



## claire_louise (Dec 8, 2009)

Hi Frankie, how are you feeling now? I hope Christmas got better for you, and you can enjoy what's left of it.


----------



## frankie89 (Nov 30, 2008)

Not especially - I did quite enjoy christmas anyway though despite not feeling so good. I reckon somethings up with my kidneys which is making my stomach kick off as well - need to see drs now christmas is over and they'll actually be open. How are you? Has your IBS been ok over the holidays?


----------



## laura91 (Aug 11, 2009)

Hey! I'm also from Nottingham, at college at the moment. Just about to sit my exams, I have one tomorrow actually, and I know completely what you are going through! I can barely sit through a lesson







How are you doing?


----------



## frankie89 (Nov 30, 2008)

Aw hope your exams are going well despite everything







have you found a good way to get through them? All I can think of doing is letting your college know and making sure you're fully medicined up before you go to take it (didn't work amazingly for my last exams though).Sorry for taking so long to reply - been playing catch up with my coursework because I ended up in hospital over christmas - had my appendix out! Pretty proud of myself for convincing drs to take me seriously despite my symptoms being abdominal pain. Anyone else find that drs usually blame everything wrong with you on ibs?Had a majorly bad attack yesterday though







and unfortunatly everyone seems to think that having my appendix out will have sorted out my IBS. Am going out for my birthday tomorrow so hopefully I'll be ok...


----------

